# Bevállalós



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Gyakran hallani a _bevállalós_ melléknevet (pl. bevállalós lány), a "fiatalos" zsargonban. Van ugyan megérzésem, hogy mit akar jelenteni - valószínűleg olyasmit, hogy vagány, de nem tudom pontosan. Tényleg csak a vagány egy modernebb megfelelője lenne vagy mást is jelent?

Köszönöm a válaszaitokat előre is.


----------



## tomtombp

Igen, szerintem is a "vagány" az egyik legjobb szinoníma rá. Mindent bevállal, nem riad vissza semmitől az igazság (saját) érdekében.


----------



## arlett

Nekem leginkább "bátor / merész" a jelentése, de ez kontextustól is függ. 
Ha annyit mondanál, hogy "Ő egy kissé _bevállalós_ lány", minden szövegkörnyezet nélkül, valószínűleg úgy értelmezném, hogy sok mindenre kapható az ágyban.  Olvastad ezt az oldalt? Itt bővebben írnak a szó hátteréről és lehetséges értelmezéseiről.


----------



## tomtombp

Köszi, arlett, tetszik a belinkelt cikk.
Nem mondanám arra a lányra, aki az ágyban bevállalós, hogy merész.
A bevállalós jelző szerintem pozitív kicsengésű, a merész pedig inkább negatív.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, arlett, a linket. Nekem is volt egy olyan halvány megérzésem, hogy lehet negatív értelme is lányok esetében és főleg szexuális felhanggal. 
Annak ellenére, hogy elég tág kontextusban magyarázta a szó jelentését a cikk, igazából nekem az tűnt fel leginkább, hogy divatszó lehet, mert pontos jelentést nem mindig lehet hozzá megadni, és több árnyalata/használata van, mint egy "normál" szónak. 
Gondolom, a fiatalabbak valószínűleg bátrabban használják, mert őket kevésbé zavarja, hogy olyan szót használnak, aminek ilyen plasztikus a jelentése (pl. pozitív vagy negatív értelem megléte), sőt elrejti mind az értékítéletet, mind a mondanivalót anélkül, hogy bárkit is megbántana a látszólag pozitív első (domináns?) jelentéssel. Számomra legalábbis "kétséges" ez a pozitív kicsengés, emiatt nem szívesen használnám.
Ti használjátok?


----------



## arlett

Zsanna said:


> Ti használjátok?



Nem nagyon, még 22 évesen sem. Kissé diákszleng jellegű, és egyetértek: kifejezetten divatszó. Számomra nincs semmilyen pozitív vagy negatív kicsengése (már szövegkörnyezet nélkül).


----------



## lawsociety

Körülbelül 2004-2010 között volt divatos, főleg talán Csernus Imre 'Bevállalja?' c. műsora nyomán. Ekkortájt tombolt még a Mónika meg a Balázs show népszerűsége is, ahol ez a kifejezés szintén gyakran volt használatos. Mára szerintem már megkopott a 'fénye' (ha volt neki valaha, szerintem nem... igazi panellakásban tespedős -papucsban erkélyen cigizős - szolibajárós - szotyiköpködős hangulatú szó). 
Megértik a fiatalok (20 éves kor felett) de nemigen használják. Az annál fiatalabbak szerintem nem is értik.


----------



## Zsanna

Üdv a fórumon, lawsociety, és köszi a plusz infót.


----------

